# Wild camping at Dover



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there, well we are off tomorrow afternoon for the start of our journey to Morocco (ooh can hardly wait) we will travel down to Dover for our early morning ferry to Calais. Last time we went from Dover to Calais we stopped overnight in Tesco's car park as we had been told they were quite motor home friendly and didn't seem to object to motor homes parking there. We found ourselves a quiet little corner in the car park and we encountered no problems. However, I know Tesco's is not open Saturday evenings like they are during their normal 24 hour opening days and it closes at 10pm on a Saturday. We are a little concerned that Tesco may object to us staying there when their store is closed. Does anyone know of a decent spot to park up at overnight and preferably somewhere not too far from the port?

Thanks.

Sonesta


----------



## GypsyRose (May 9, 2005)

Sonesta ... sorry I cannot help re suggesting somewhere to park but sure others will soon come forth with ideas. I just wanted to wish you an absolutely wonderful trip ... have a great time.....!!!! Ana xx


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Gypsy Rose.

Sonesta xxxx


----------



## 94639 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonesta

People park up overnight at Dover on Marine Parade. 
Head towards the ferry terminal, at the last roundabout do a U turn and head back the way you have come. Marine Parade is the first or second turning on your left. If you search this site for Marine Parade I believe that there is a thread with a link to a map.
Have a great trip and let us all know about it when you return

Safe travelling


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonesta, you can park for free from 17.00hrs. to 08.00hrs legally on the Esplanade in Dover within site of port entrance, it's very safe and we use it a lot in fact the building across the road from designated camper parking are the flats for the local police force and the area is patrolled all night by police.

If entering Dover from M20 Folkstone direction continue toward Dover until the roundabout that takes you onto the Hovercraft departure dock and turn right at next roundabout (100mts.) parking is on right hand of this road. Do not park on left as it is for coaches and you will get a parking ticket.

Have a great trip to Morocco, we are going next year so may some info on your return please.

whistlinggypsy


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Can anyone say if this parking suitable for an 36 ft RV ..are there any restictions? The last time we stopped overnight we used the M20 services..


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi Scotjimland, there is no problem with a 36footer if you get there early evening say after 19.00hrs as the locals used the bays for parking whilst promanading in the evening then no problems just use two bays like all the bigger m/hs

regards

whistlinggypsy


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Hi All, forgot to mention that if approaching from M2/A2 down Jubilee Way, go to R/About at bottom of hill (port entrance) turn left, go through traffic lights and take the first right to marine parade and T/L and go to top of drive where parking is permitted. Do not park outside private homes or the hotels as you will be moved on.

DO NOT ATTEMPT to turn 1st right after R/About at bottom of Jubillee Way there is a severe width restriction


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

whistlinggypsy said:


> Hi All, forgot to mention that if approaching from M2/A2 down Jubilee Way, go to R/About at bottom of hill (port entrance) turn right, go through traffic lights and take the first right to marine parade and T/L and go to top of drive where parking is permitted. Do not park outside private homes or the hotels as you will be moved on.
> 
> DO NOT ATTEMPT to turn 1st right after R/About at bottom of Jubillee Way there is a severe width restriction


 Let your Angel get there first, they will save you place.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Sonesta

On the sea front in Dover, This area is patroled by the harbour police, and been told by the police it's OK to overnight on the front, there are signs along the front saying so, traveling (west) from the Norfolk line ferry terminal you will see the promenade / road, DO NOT take the first left (east end of road) as there is a 2 metre width limit, take the second turn left, may be 200 mtrs further on, this turning is shelterd from view due to the tall building on the left corner so take is slowly near the traffic lights.

I was also told by the police to park overnight in the norfolkline staff car park, on the roof of the office building, but thought this may be a little to noisy,

When last parked up on the promenade, there were 7 other MHs along the front, the police patrol all night, driving slowly along the front, not due to any trouble, but as a deterrant to unwanted vagrants on the sea front,

Have a good trip, have fun, and stay cool 8) 

Colin


----------



## Texas (May 9, 2005)

This old chestnut again... for Pete's sake catch the first available ferry to Calais ( even if you have to pay a small supplement) and park up in the 'Sans billets' car parking area in the ferry complex. 

This is a very secure parking area (dog patrols, armed custom patrols and is next to the police post) used by lots of MHs and caravans etc. Loads of room no matter how big your outfit is.

Texas


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi sonesta,

I took the trouble a while back of putting a few location maps of commonly used motorhome haunts in my photo gallery, this one should help for Marine Parade, Dover...










Have a great time 

Texas mate, personally I too would prefer to get over the other side as soon as possible, but not everyone wants to do this, hence the popularity of marine parade at Dover.

pete.


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone, Marine Parade it will be I think. Would love to go straight across to Calais and be there ready for the morning so will see if Hubby is up to it by the tine we arrive in Dover. If he is feeling tired after the drive we shall settle down for the night and go across as planned in the morning.

Thanks again. I will think of you all whilst on my travels - but I have now got a Vodaphone data card so will pop into MHF from time to time when I can.

Sonesta xxxx


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Safe travels Sonesta ... wish it were us.. ! 

Jim


----------

